# Plywood or no plywood



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Getting ready to skin my stand. Just wondering if I should put a piece of plywood on top of the stand between the tank. Tank is a rimmed 125 glass tank. The top frame of 2x4's seem really flat but there is always some dips and bumps in wood. I'm thinking the plywood should level any of those small dips out. Have any of you just sanded the top 2x4's level/flat? Seems like it would be very time consuming. Looking for suggestions on what to do. Thanks


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Not sure if this applies to your size tank. What I did on my 75 was use weather stripping on my 2 x4' s then laid luan on top. That seemed to settle the tank evenly. I've had no problems.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Same here, I use thin luan on the top. If the two center braces are a shade high, take a two lb. sledge and knock them down until slightly below the ends. The four corners is what takes the weight of the tank. The centers on mine are only for stand support. I build my frames just like yours, overkill, but bot going to break down. Lol!


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Problem is that only back corner and about a foot down the back is low so I would have to beat 80% of my stand. Could I put that Luan under the plywood. I still haven't screwed it down. Someone else told me to fill the gaps with dad wood filler. 1/16 " doesnt dreamlike much but it's a corner. I wonder if I just shimmed the corner and left the 1 door section that's skittle low on the back alone if I would be fine


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It looks exactly like the stands that I build. I put 3/4 ply on top, glued and screwed.


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Yeah but have you ever had a issue with a corner and a small amount of o e edge be g low? Trying to figure out best way to fix it? Was thinking of putting a wood floor patch and leveler compound between plywood and 2x4 frame


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Jread002 said:


> Yeah but have you ever had a issue with a corner and a small amount of o e edge be g low? Trying to figure out best way to fix it? Was thinking of putting a wood floor patch and leveler compound between plywood and 2x4 frame


Not sure I understand what the issue is. Are you saying the back corner is a little low? Ie: the vertical 2x4's were cut too short?
If so, either replace them or shim between the plywood and 2x4 frame with cedar shims.


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Wasn't cut to low 2/4 has a dip in the last foot of it. Should I shim every inch of the foot that has a gap of just put 2 or 3 shims along the foot gap?


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

You want to shim so the corners are even or a shade higher than the center braces. You want the weight of the tank on the corners mostly. If the centers are higher than the ends, the tank has a chance of cracking the bottom glass.


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

OK, so if I see a sliver of light along the middle of the tank trim it's not a big deal as long as all 4 corners are supported evenly?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Jread002 said:


> Wasn't cut to low 2/4 has a dip in the last foot of it. Should I shim every inch of the foot that has a gap of just put 2 or 3 shims along the foot gap?


I would shim it solid personally, or you could just run a bead of PL premium along the top of the frame then not screw the plywood in the area where it's low.


----------

